

Who's adding DRM to HTML5? Netflix, Microsoft, and Google - ChuckMcM
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/02/23/microsoft_google_netflix_html5_drm_infection/

======
ChuckMcM
Its interesting to see Google on both sides here, wanting DRM for the youtube
side of the house.

